
Ask HN: Why is blockchain not used for digital authorization? - winkv
Blockchain seems to be ideally suited for digital signing, what is the reason it is not getting adopted for identity management?
======
deftnerd
EmerCoin is focusing on a similar space. I think you might be interested in
[http://emercoin.com/EMCSSL](http://emercoin.com/EMCSSL)

I personally use [http://emercoin.com/EMCSSH](http://emercoin.com/EMCSSH) to
manage team access to servers.

------
cjbprime
Because it costs money, most people don't have BTC, and the tools are
unfriendly.

